# Aeroponics



## Sweetmansticky (Sep 7, 2015)

Hello all has any one tried a ghe panda aero setup? 

http://gb.eurohydro.com/panda_aero.html

I have all that . So what would I need to buy before I could take clones and pop em into it. I'm gonna make an aero cloner like a few of you have. And I have a dose of net pots too


----------



## RubyRed (Sep 8, 2015)

the pump is most important. Be sure get a High volume  one


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 8, 2015)

I am not a big fan of aero cloners.  It always seems that the pump heats the water up too much and that the misters clog up way too frequently.  I think you could do just as well with a bubble cloner.  Lately though, I have had the best luck with just sticking them into rapid rooters and sticking under a dome.

You going to start growing some photoperiod plants?


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Sep 8, 2015)

Yep. I'm hoping to get a space in the next month , I do miss photos! But don't tell anyone !!


----------



## RubyRed (Sep 8, 2015)

ice in the res works great.  I freeze water bottles


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 8, 2015)

Sweetmansticky said:


> Yep. I'm hoping to get a space in the next month , I do miss photos! But don't tell anyone !!


 
LOL--then it will just be our secret then.


----------

